# BEBE Maxi Sweater Summer Dress



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 18, 2008)

What do you think for $50?


----------



## Brittni (Jul 18, 2008)

Wait til it goes on sale and get it for next year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it'd be cuter short, but I've never been a fan of long dresses so I have a bias.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Wait til it goes on sale and get it for next year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it'd be cuter short, but I've never been a fan of long dresses so I have a bias._

 
It is on sale at Bebe and Online for $79 but I found it at the outlet for $50. I even tried it on and it looked hot but I wasn't sure as I have never worn a dress that long but it wasn't too long or too short on me. Just perfect. I am just waiting on my paycheck. lol

Though I own a lot of Bebe apparel, I think I have only shopped at the retail Bebe store twice spending around $250 each time. I stick with shopping at the outlets, I can find stuff sooo much cheaper


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 18, 2008)

I LOVE BEBE! And this dress it HOT FIRE!!! lol, and for $50, thats a steal. 

You'd look so great it in to!

BUY IT!!! I saw a bebe coat on sale once and I didn't get it when I had the chance, I felt bad afterward for not getting it.


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the dress's fabric pattern and cut, but is that terry-cloth or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I like the dress's fabric pattern and cut, but is that terry-cloth or do my eyes deceive me?_

 
  lol Noooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its rayon & nylon


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 18, 2008)

If that was my style then it'd totally be worth it to me. But if you like it, buy it, because it's a good deal since you like it.


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol Noooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its rayon & nylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, I kept thinking to myself it's probably not terry cloth, but I couldn't resist imagining you buying this giant striped towel-looking thing.  But since it has rayon in it, that explains the mini crimps in the texture I'm seeing.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 19, 2008)

It's hot! For $50 too, that's a bargain. I may need to visit some outlets one day.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_I LOVE BEBE! And this dress it HOT FIRE!!! lol, and for $50, thats a steal. 

You'd look so great it in to!

BUY IT!!! I saw a bebe coat on sale once and I didn't get it when I had the chance, I felt bad afterward for not getting it._

 
I agree! This is an awesome dress for $50!  Great price for Bebe.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 19, 2008)

I love that dress! It's perfect for day or night.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 19, 2008)

I love BEBE.
If you're tall, go for it


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree, if you're tall, this would look really hot.  

I love bebe.... unfortunately, I am on their "free shipping" club bebe program for like damn ever because I spend too much $$ there!!  So I always justify my spending habit!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 24, 2008)

I love it.  I am short and I would wear that in a heart beat.  I would just pull out my heels.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 25, 2008)

I finally bought it! Sorry the pics are not that great. Its b/c I don't have great lighting in my room and not a big enough mirror for my tall self. lol

 Quote:










 
I love it! Its different but very sexy


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You are a great model.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow! It looks fantastic on you! Glad you bought it. It is very nice!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

I love bebe and that dress looks hot on u ..


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jul 30, 2008)

Love the dress, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

looks great on you, i like it more than on the model!


----------



## cyberkero (Aug 4, 2008)

NICE DRESS!! no seriously for a long dress that works realy well with the curves. very fashionable and even goes with the sort of technicolour bold look of this season too. though most of this seasons dresses are short its still a very nice variation.
i would soley recomend this dress for evening only however.
but think girls even if its on sale its quite a vibrant dress for your average wardrobe and looks quite a hard look to pull off.
overall very impressive and a very nice find.


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 25, 2008)

if it looks great on your then get it! and 50 dollars isn't that bad for a dress espec. BEBE!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 25, 2008)

it's beautiful! you have great taste.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 27, 2008)

I Love It!


----------



## nikki (Aug 27, 2008)

That dress is ssssoooo cute!!!!


----------



## Nox (Sep 16, 2008)

I think your curves fill out that dress so nicely! It looks good on you.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

It's very Kim K. I think it's hot and on a girl with curves it would be dead sexy.


----------

